# Talbot Express spare parts



## 90481 (May 1, 2005)

Does anyone know where I can get spare parts, specifically a wing mirror, for a 
Talbot Express Autosleeper?


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Antony, your Peugeot dealer will be able to supply cab door mirrors to chassis number  

M&D


----------



## 90481 (May 1, 2005)

Thank's M&D,

I was hoping for a cheaper alternative, because I was quoted £130 for a new one. 
I wouldn't mind except it was broken by vandals, and will likely happen again in my area, so would like a cheaper source.

Cheers, Tony


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Try Delfin designs, ad in MMM he breaks Talbots etc. for spares
Some so-called main agents now say that the Talbot is obselete.
I can still get spares for a 40 year old Moggy minor but a 15 year old Tally WHAT!


----------



## 90481 (May 1, 2005)

Thank's Bigfoot,

My wife just found one for around £30 (delivered) at www.findit.co.uk, which beats £130 for a new one. Never sure whether to trust buying online though.

Cheers, Tony


----------

